# MartinLogan Introduces the Purity hybrid electrostatic speakers



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.avrev.com/news/1007/03.martinlogan.jpg[/img] *MartinLogan Introduces the Purity hybrid electrostatic speakers*

MartinLogan releases the fully powered Purity hybrid electrostatic loudspeaker. The Purity marks an exciting new direction for electrostatic loudspeaker design. Internally powered with a high-resolution digital amplifier, Purity allows an unprecedented level of system connection flexibility. Equipped with a standard line-level input, Purity is able to connect directly to devices such as digital music players, flat screen televisions or even computers. Additional speaker level inputs also allow Purity to function in a more traditional receiver or pre-amp equipped 2-channel or home theater system.

“The idea of running an iPod® into a powered high-end speaker makes all the sense in the world. If you want to be engaged by each and every digital bit inside of your handheld device – you might just need to hook it up to a pair of MartinLogan speakers,” said Jerry Del Colliano, Publisher and CEO, AudioVideoRevolution.com.

“Being fully active, the Purity loudspeaker can easily be driven by any source, from a portable digital media player to a traditional high-end pre-amp or receiver. Incorporating much of the same high-resolution electrostatic technology found in MartinLogan’s flagship Summit loudspeaker, but at 1/4 the price, Purity makes the speed and precision of electrostatic technology accessible to a much broader audience,” said Devin Zell, Assistant Marketing Manager, MartinLogan.

“Purity instantly opens the door to a world of deserving media consumers who will now effortlessly experience the exquisite character of MartinLogan audio reproduction from the source or sources of their own personal preference,” said David Allen, Vice-President of Product Development, MartinLogan.

Features Include:
• Internal 200 Watt Amplifier
• Generation 2 Electrostatic Transducer featuring:
• CLS™ (Curvilinear Line Source) Wave Launch
• ClearSpar™ Spacers
• Ultra Rigid AirFrame™
• MicroPerf Stators
• Two High-Resolution 6.5-inch Aluminum Cone Woofers
• Precision Performance Crossover Engineering
• Adjustable Base Design for Listening in both Standing and Sitting Positions
• Bass Level Control (±3 dB)
• MiniETC™ (Energy Transfer Coupler) Spikes

Purity incorporates proprietary AirFrame™ technology and MartinLogan's advanced Generation 2 diaphragm MicroPerf electrostatic transducer to cover the audible acoustic range with unprecedented high-frequency accuracy and low-level sonic detail. ClearSpar™ spacers suspend the Generation 2 diaphragm within the electrostatic transducer, enhancing Purity’s transparent look and increasing both efficiency and dynamics. Perfectly integrated MartinLogan engineered dual high-resolution 6.5-inch aluminum cone woofers supply an authoritative bass performance that will give most stand-alone subwoofers a run for their money.

Easily adaptable for listening in a sitting or standing position, Purity incorporates an innovative rotating and removable base allowing user adjustment from 1° to 13° degrees of rake (tilt) to control vertical wave launch. Additionally, MiniETC spikes allow for further fine-tuning of rake.

Purity will be available at all MartinLogan dealers including independent retailers and mass-market retailers such as Tweeter and Magnolia Home Theater in Best Buy.

Available: August 2007
US Retail Price: $2,995/pair

Source: AVRev.com


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The ultimate iPod accessory?!


----------

